# Sanef-Spain & Portugal transponder



## BGT180 (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone used this yet ?. We have just got into Spain and in a hurry so used toll roads. The transponder works like a dream and responds a lot earlier as you approach the toll booth than the Atmb one I use in France. In fact  approached the last booth at about 25 kph and sailed through.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 11, 2018)

No, but I think we're going to, for May

Was going to use the PAYG and pre-pay cards but SWMBO said get the transponder and be done with it. Even though we are 4t !

We had one in the hire car last november and it worked seamlessly


----------



## redhand (Mar 12, 2018)

We went to portugal for first time last month, but with an aversion to tolls just stuck to a roads which worked fine. It was the algrave so toll roads seemed unnecessary, next time we will come from the north so may well use them. Is the transponder the plastic box thing i have seen on motor home wipers1


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 12, 2018)

redhand said:


> We went to portugal for first time last month, but with an aversion to tolls just stuck to a roads which worked fine. It was the algrave so toll roads seemed unnecessary, next time we will come from the north so may well use them. Is the transponder the plastic box thing i have seen on motor home wipers1



Don't think they're fixed on the wipers, on the windscreen, but not to high else the m/h overcab bed can block the signal. apparently. 
Purchase here https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/


----------



## BKen2 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Toll Patment*

Just been reading this article on automatic toll charge devices  might give you more insight as to what is available ....dont use tolls myself but interesting ,

Sistemas de Telepeaje en Espana, Francia y Portugal | On Road Magazine

Brian K


----------

